# Pharaons Rally 2014



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I would loved to have followed this rally, or even just been at the finish line at the Pyramids at Giza. Lucky enough to see the start at the Red Sea. Here are the official video clips of the stages showing the breathtaking landscapes of this beautiful country:

The Red Sea and Eastern Desert





Luxor heading to Dakhla





Western Desert





Sandy dunes at Baharia





The finish at the Pyramids





My photo album from the first day with details added for of the winning cars and bikes:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152430497358255.1073741863.665383254&type=1&l=762648271f


----------

